# Alternative Steaming Tekkers - Kat @ SCG



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Watch this video for an interesting technique for steaming milk from the illusive Kat at Seattle Coffee Gear. The video is rather tedious and ultimately not very insightful, but fun - classic SCG.






I have given this a go over the past couple of days and it does seem to have a tendancy for creating big bubbles. However I find that it does incorporate through the milk better and with a bit of practice could well be not bad at all. Did one of my best pours this morning (I know, should have taken a photo) so I am going to persevere with it and hopefully update with some latte art style sexiness.

Worth giving it a go I says.


----------

